# First Timer in Houston TX



## Tall Steve (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello All,

Thank you for the great resource, I am looking to build a hive from scratch this winter and start my first hive next spring.

I am sure I will have lots of questions.

Thanks in advance.

T.S.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Howdy Steve!

Lots of Texans running rampet in here. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Welcome. I'm north of you, just off Highway 6. There's lots of information available here. You've made a good choice to join the forum. :thumbsup: Enjoy.

Walt


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to bees,

I live in Houston but keep my bees about 90 miles west near Weimar. We have 3 associations in the area that I am aware of. The Houston Beekeepers Association (3rd Tues of mo. in SW Houston), The Ft. Bend Beekeepers Association (2nd Tues of mo. near Rosenberg out 59 south), and The Harris County Beekeepers Association (not sure of their meeting time but they have a website & meet in Pasadena). I enjoy the bee meetings but these & other forums are the fast track to information.

John


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and welcome!

Like 'John D', I want to encourage you to get involved with a local club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beeks. Many offer beginning beekeeping classes. Here's a link with some more detailed contact info:
http://www.texasbeekeepers.org/clubs/

Also check out the "How to start beekeeping" sub-forum. It has some good info for those just starting out.


----------

